# Hand call reviews wanted



## INhunter85

I have a couple primos hand calls and have had success with them, but with so many out there its hard to choose. I'm going to order one from PW, but until then whats ppls thoughts on haydel,dan thompson,and burnham bros. also if anybody else makes calls let me know send me pics...


----------



## hassell

There are other great call makers on this site,-- itzDirty, youngdon, Big D, etc..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

my opinion

well if ya gotta buy a call in store its crap

save your money from the store,spend it with the guys on this site

you cant go wrong

you will get calls that sound better and look waaaaaay better than anything you will buy in a store

plus you become the proud owner of a one of a kind

what not to like about all that

now ifn we could get these talented call makers on this site to make a few e-calls

we wouldnt have a reason to go the stores at all,well except for new guns


----------



## INhunter85

I would like to try a few hand made calls from members.....has anyone ever used burnham bros. mini blaster.....like I said if you have cottontail distress or howlers pm me a pic and price.....I agree who knows better about hunting calls better then the hunters who use them.....can't make a call from an office desk lol.


----------



## youngdon

I sent pics in a PM of both enclosed reed and open reed.


----------



## kiyote

I love the HAYDELS baby cottontail. it is my favorite and the price(about 12 bucks now I believe)can't be beat. plus you can get replacement reeds .last time I did the were only a buck apiece but that was afew years ago.

I bought a couple from pwolf this year. they look and sound greeeaat and I have called in a few yotes with them(haven't been able to get out much yet). only downside is ,if moneys a consideration,you will have to pay a little bit more.I believe I PAYED 25 A CALL, worth it to me but may not be for some.

so to sum up, if moneys a factor haydells are just fine, but pwolfs calls are higher qaulity. if you can't decide and can afford it buy both


----------



## azpredatorhunter

INhunter85 said:


> I would like to try a few hand made calls from members.....has anyone ever used burnham bros. mini blaster.....like I said if you have cottontail distress or howlers pm me a pic and price.....I agree who knows better about hunting calls better then the hunters who use them.....can't make a call from an office desk lol.


 I have a Burnham Bros. mini blaster, it's a good (sounding) call. I shot my first coyote with an old Burnham Bros. fox call. I also have custom calls from : prairiewolf, youngdon, and itzDirty.


----------



## INhunter85

How you know your commercial call sux.....2 yotes 400 yds away and doesnt even stop....I like Randy Andeson, but not his distress calls.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I've had coyotes stop and look then continue on their way. Sometimes they just an appointment to keep. I've watched them ignore every sound I made until a kiyi. You just never know what the sound dejour will be.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## INhunter85

I've already talked to PW. I have also requested one from young don. I'm goin to buy haydel just for kicks.


----------



## JTKillough

If it's reviews you want, Prairiewolf makes a beautifully sounding call. All custom calls sound better than store bought stuff. The reason we love them so much is because no one else will have the same sounding call. I never buy store bought calls from the local retailers because of this. Everybody in the county has that same call and I figure they use it. I've had custom calls from PW on this site, and several other custom makers from all around the country. All are unique. Not to mention works of art.


----------



## Undead

I visited youngdon in Vegas last year and he set me up with a series of calls that have increased my kills dramatically. They sound great. I threw my store bought calls out. I stepped on my mini howler and he even replaced it for free. Thanks again Don, see you soon my friend.


----------



## Rick Howard

I can only think of 3 out of 100 calls that I don't like. I have lots of store bought and custom calls. You pretty much can't go wrong. Calls are like beer. They are pretty much all good. But as you drink enough of them you start to develop a taste for the subtleties you find desirable. Get a couple calls from differnt makers. Practice with them. We are all different so what I like and what you like May differ.

I'm going to try to break down my open reeds (a general guideline for other open reeds too). I prefer a call that is very sensative to the pressure applied to the reed by your lip or teeth. So this is how I build a call and how you can expect it to run when you receive it.

More pressure applied to the reed = less rasp
Less pressure applied to the reed = more rasp
Closer to the base of the reed = louder and deeper pitch
Closer to the tip = less volume and higher pitch

Example: apply firm pressure to the tip of the reed than a low volume, low rasp, high pitch sound will be produced.

You can add more variations by adding your voice, controlling the amount of air you put into the call, the amount of air you allow out of the call, Deflecting sound with your hands, and acombinations of all criteria mentioned. This is the extra stuff that adds life to the sounds.


----------



## youngdon

well said !


----------



## Rick Howard

Me thinked hard there. Lol. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yep Yep what they said!!!! I like to think of calls like guns. They all will do something each has its place but the right calls in the right hands with the practice needed are deadly in any situation. Store bought calls are just like the other guys that bought one before you. Custom calls are tuned by the individual who makes the call. They are unique and generally 1 of a kind in looks. Custom calls are all different just like the call makers themselves. Good luck in your pursuit of the ultimate call as I have found 1 is a great start but more is the path to the insanity of which we all enjoy!!!


----------



## Jonbnks

I have several of the prey distress hand calls made my a couple of the call makers here. I can sure hear the difference between the Primos 3rd degree and custom calls. I'm ready to find a couple howler calls. Our hunting properties are getting hit pretty hard by the coyotes this year so I'll be trapping them as well.


----------



## Furtaker

The RED RIVER " VIGILANTHE" is one of the best easy to blow and works really well. That little call has killed a lot of fox, coyotes and bobcats fro use. It will not freeze up on you either! Out of all the crap I have bought that is my favorite. I has in my pick up wait on some of my clients and had time to make a stand before they got there and all I have was a Crit R Call in my pickup. I used it and called in a fox. I don't not like the call at all but it worked. I think just about any of the call out there will work. I just like them to work good for me and easy. Its hard for me to keep a closed reed call from freezing up so I have stopped buying them.


----------



## fr3db3ar

My favorite currently is Tony Tebbe's green nasty. I like the curve on the tone board. It's very easy to use and make a wide variety of sounds. If I could only have one, this would be it. Mind you that's only 4 years experience in these animals.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## INhunter85

Thanks for the suggestions. i just received calls for Young Don. They sound great and are unique. If anybody has anymore suggestions keep them coming. You can never have enough calls.lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC

My favorite calls hands down even though I just started are the MFK Diaphragm calls. The howlers sound like a real coyote compared to the primos or E caller.


----------



## 4LeadCalls

I make Predator Cartridge Calls. Have them in any Caliber from 223 to 50 Bmg. I use a Stainless Steel Reed that creates a Crisp, Sharp Rabbit in Distress that brings the Yotes Drool'n 4-Lead®. You can check out all my Calls at 4-LeadCalls.com


----------



## 4LeadCalls




----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

INhunter85 said:


> I have a couple primos hand calls and have had success with them, but with so many out there its hard to choose. I'm going to order one from PW, but until then whats ppls thoughts on haydel,dan thompson,and burnham bros. also if anybody else makes calls let me know send me pics...


save your money on them mass produced store bought calls

and just order from the guys on this site

their calls sound better and look much much nicer than the ones on the shelf at the box stores

not to mention they are all one of a kinds

just think of all the comments and envy you will have from your hunting buddies when you bust out one of these custom calls


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

4LeadCalls said:


> 0221151439a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coyote-in-snow-copy_20141126102737917_20150206203824991_20150211115131510.jpg


you got any sound bites of the owl and turkey calls?


----------



## okiegobblers

I agree 100% that custom calls are the only way to go. I have two prairie wolf (Ed Weeble) calls. One distress and one open reed. Both are true predator calls.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Custom hand calls are the only way to go in hand calls imo if the call maker is also a caller they will get you a call that sounds great that they have tested in the field they may cost a little more at first but most call makers stand behind their calls if you run into a problem with their call they will fix it and you just can not get that with the box store calls and custom call look great too all I call with is custom calls the biggest problem is most callers will not spend the time with their hand calls and learn to manipulate the sounds their calls can make most guys drive 15 min. or more to work and that is a great time to practice call sounds


----------



## Rick Howard

Pokey makes several great points there. Your caller is normally limited to you. If you do not spend time learning it... it will never reach its full potential.


----------



## Cartridge Calls

Please purchase from The Original Cartridge Calls. We are the original since 1996. We sell the calls to fund hunting trips for disabled veterans. This other imposter has been caught selling trademarked and copyrighted material on ebay and has been caught red handed selling them without permission.


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont see how anyone can call a cartridge call their own, they have been out for a very long time. Maybe not the large .50 cal but the smaller calibers, hell I even make them with the .223. and I am talking over 30 yrs.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed, I just tried the bois de rose call the other day and damn does it sound good. I know you made it to use, but I didn't want to scratch it up while out hunting... lol. I guess I'll start using it. I need to take a better picture of it..


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I would like it if everyone that bought my calls would always use them. Glad you like the sound, but what took you so long to try it out /? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I would like it if everyone that bought my calls would always use them. Glad you like the sound, but what took you so long to try it out /? lol


 Well I wanted to keep it in pristine condition, you know like a family heirloom, something to pass down. but after giving it some serious consideration, a to hell with them. I gave my son a small amount of my father's ashes when we were spreading them into the lake. I said I would give him some if he would split the ashes with his two sisters, well it's been two years, and I have asked him repeatedly to send some to his little sister and he keeps giving me a line of bullshit.."I'll send them in the mail this week". I have been thinking he lost them. So why save the call for him, he'll probably loose it too... I'll give the call to my youngest daughter who at least goes hunting with me sometimes.


----------



## youngdon

Kids will be kids ! Sometimes they do thoughtless things, just like we did.....Hopefully he'll come around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Kids will be kids ! Sometimes they do thoughtless things, just like we did.....Hopefully he'll come around.


 Thanx Don, he's 27 though. Hey your calls are part of my estate too...????


----------



## youngdon

Some people are late bloomers in many ways, all you can do at this point is try.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I guess.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric dont feel bad about your brother. I got a son that's 47 and still acts like a teenager in all the bad ways !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric dont feel bad about your brother. I got a son that's 47 and still acts like a teenager in all the bad ways !!


 lol Ed. No brother, it's my son. Hell I am old enough to be your son lol. My sister is 60...


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> My sister is 60...


And if she had balls she'd be your brother !............................ How old are you Eric ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> And if she had balls she'd be your brother !............................ How old are you Eric ?


 LMAO Don... I am 47 Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Glad to see you still got your humor Don

Eric I got 2 just like that I gave up guess and started praying. This allows it to be on someone else's time rather than mine. The younger generation just blows my mind. I am glad I lived through it. Now I just blame my behavior on getting older and Budwiser!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Glad to see you still got your humor Don
> Eric I got 2 just like that I gave up guess and started praying. This allows it to be on someone else's time rather than mine. The younger generation just blows my mind. I am glad I lived through it. Now I just blame my behavior on getting older and Budwiser!


 lol Rodney. It's pretty sad. All of them have cellphones nowadays and they can't even call... they can only text once in a blue moon.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Jeremy !!


----------



## 220swift

Someone on this thread said calls are kinda like beers. You're going to go through a lot (and I mean a lot) before you find your favorite. When used correctly all calls will work, some just work better than others. I prefer custom calls to store bought even though I have a lot of store bought. Not many people go on a hunt with as many calls as I do in my truck. I have a fishing tackle bag converted to a call bag and it holds right at 110 calls. That's only part of my call collection which has grown to 387 call now. More than half are vintage calls and will not be used again.






​​The call bag is on the chair on the left.​​This picture is over a year old and only has 301 calls in it.​


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats a nice collection of calls Mike !!


----------



## 220swift

Thanks


----------



## youngdon

It sure beats having Nascar stuff ! LOL


----------



## hassell

Very nice indeed, obviously taken in the mancave and the wife is unaware of the total collection. Just saying!!


----------



## 220swift

got that too ......thank you......yes


----------

